# Standard afms and injectors



## Gavin2ltr (May 24, 2015)

Looking for standard afms and injectors. 

Took my engine out nearly 2 year ago, binned the afms and sold the injectors, I upgraded them but now after putting the engine back in I want to hear it running before i bring it for mapping.

Thanks


----------



## lee_gtr (Aug 12, 2015)

I have a set of AFMs for sale at the moment


----------

